# MyFerry



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I don't know much about MyFerry. Just booked to go out with DFDS to Dunkirk and return with MyFerry Calais Dover.

Are MyFerry any good? Anyone used them?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I used them, Very good.

Would hate too see them go.

Bad for the consumer if they do. Only have to look towards western channel for that.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they are the company set up by Eurotunnel to buy 2 of the old SeaFrance ships. There is a case about Eurotunnel's possible misuse of its dominant position - see this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-141462-eurotunnel-blocked-from-dover-ferry-service.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We used them in May,they are using the same ships as the now defunct Sea France.
No problems at all,ferries were clean and staff friendly and efficient.


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

DFDS are a good company as they dont make you row all the way just follow the drum beat and you will be ok


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


We have used them twice this year .On the outward trip we arrived in time for the earlier ferry so we got on that for an extra tenner, On the return journey we were three days early and they charged us a tenner again which we thought was ok.
There are not as many crossings as there are with [email protected] because they only have two ships. There are multi crossing discounts as well for frequent travellers but after all its only 1.5 hours.



norm


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

My main concern is that I'm using dfds to go out and MFerry to return. Now here is my problem!

Part of Myferry t&cs

Single fares. Valid for a single journey. Combine two singles for stays of any longer duration.

Penalty charges apply if the duration terms are not respected. In the event that a single fare is booked and used in the context of a return journey, MyFerryLink is entitled to request and the Customer agrees to pay the difference between the price of the single ticket and the price of a return ticket at the time of the journey. MyFerryLink reserves the right to claim the full amount due.

What do you think?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Ok sorted.

Just spoken with Victoria at Myferry and I was told that the above t&cs should read for tickets booked in a 24hr return period (whatever that means). Victoria also stated that I would not be charged extra for my single return if I comply with the time and date of the booking.

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

We have been hopping over the channel a bit these last weeks buying a van and then holidaying. So in a period of 4 weeks we used My Ferry, DFDS and then P+O.
By far the best was MY Ferry- we really enjoyed that crossing and arriving really early we were willing to pay the extra to get on home ( to arrange the finance for the van!) but were not charged. Excellent service. I will be really sorry if tehy are stopped trading - prices were comparable between all companies when we booked. had to change the date/time with P+O and their charge was more than My Ferry


----------

